

Show HN: How we built deferred deep links - benjaminfox
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/74394304157/how-we-built-deferred-deep-links

======
FastFourier
Brilliant. This lets you drive new downloads of your game/app with ads that
actually bring the fresh user directly to the value proposition outlined in
the ad? Finally some integrity in mobile advertising.

------
mrmch
This is incredibly valuable for any app that has an invite viral loop. Kudos
to the Tapstream guys for making this free!

